# Deer Hide Tanning without fur



## P6smSKC (Oct 25, 2016)

I have been fortunate enough to get two deer hides this season. The first one I tried to get the hair to slip using the lye method. The fur did slip but the hide turned a gross gray/black color and I tried to scrape it off with the back of my knife. The color seems to be in between the fur side and the fleshed side and smells pretty bad. It has been very warm and I am guessing it rotted or got mold in between layers and is ruined? So I tried with the most recent hide to do things quicker and instead of lye tried wood ash. It started off a little better but now I have the same result. It smells like it has started to rot or mold and the top most layer where the fur used to be is sloughing off with the back of my knife but there are some areas where the gray/black color is in underneath the top layer. 

What can I do to remove the hair without it rotting or molding? Do I need to wait for it to get colder outside? One person suggested using lime (the chemical) instead of wood ash. Last year I made a small square from a deer I had taken and was able to make a sheath for my knife out of it. I am looking to salvage the entire hide from the deer I take this year to make some things out of them but so far I am just ruining them. Any advice or instructions are welcomed. I know I am doing something wrong but don't know what to do differently.


----------



## Bill Mc (Oct 26, 2016)

I think you're wanting to brain tan your hides.

Ben Kirkland at Chehaw (Albany) will teach the dry scrape method. Richie Taylor used to teach wet scrape method but I think he more in to iron man type of activities.

There is a book, "Deerskins to Buckskins" by Matt Richards that will show the wet scrape method.

that's the method I use.


----------



## Bill Mc (Oct 26, 2016)

Oe more thing, flesh the hide before doing anything. Then you can tie in in a bundle and freeze it till you have time or learn how to process it.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 27, 2016)

x2 on the "Deerkins to Buckskins" book. It's full of good knowledge.


----------



## dpoole (Oct 28, 2016)

expect a lot more work doing it than you expect !!


----------



## chehawknapper (Oct 29, 2016)

I plan to offer a dry scrape class in Jan/Feb. learning how to skin the hide properly is the first step. Leaving meat and fat on the hide during a warm spell can grease burn the skin that will not show up until you start to break the hide soft. Then you will just pull it apart.


----------



## P6smSKC (Oct 29, 2016)

thank you so much for the replies and advice. The piece I did last year was really just a test piece to see if I could do it. It turned out ok and I made a sheath for my knife with it and just finished the other day. I have fleshed the hides right after skinning but when soaking them in a bucket of water and wood ash to get the hair to slip, the side the hair comes off of on the last two deer has had a gray/black color almost as if it is between the top and bottom layers. It smells terrible like it has started to rot or has got some kind of mold. I put the last one in a bucket of bleach and water for a few days and color and smell is gone but don't know if the bleach will have ruined the hide. I would be interested to come to next class in Jan/Feb if I can get another deer. I will also get that book. 

Thanks again for the replies and advice


----------



## Bill Mc (Oct 29, 2016)

Since I've done wet scrape, I outa try the dry scrape. Keep us posted about the class.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 29, 2016)

P6smSKC said:


> thank you so much for the replies and advice. The piece I did last year was really just a test piece to see if I could do it. It turned out ok and I made a sheath for my knife with it and just finished the other day. I have fleshed the hides right after skinning but when soaking them in a bucket of water and wood ash to get the hair to slip, the side the hair comes off of on the last two deer has had a gray/black color almost as if it is between the top and bottom layers. It smells terrible like it has started to rot or has got some kind of mold. I put the last one in a bucket of bleach and water for a few days and color and smell is gone but don't know if the bleach will have ruined the hide. I would be interested to come to next class in Jan/Feb if I can get another deer. I will also get that book.
> 
> Thanks again for the replies and advice





I highly recommend that you take Ben`s (Chehawknapper) dryscrape class. You`ll get hands on training and personal instructions from one of the best. 

It`s a very good learning opportunity.


----------



## Nugefan (Nov 7, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> I highly recommend that you take Ben`s (Chehawknapper) dryscrape class. You`ll get hands on training and personal instructions from one of the best.
> 
> It`s a very good learning opportunity.



fer sure .....


----------

